# Low gun - high gun - point of impact ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

How do you like to shoot birds in the field ?


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

British instinctive shooting. Either low gun or high gun will cost any shooter a good many opportunities at ruffed grouse.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've always found the best line for 'Pulling Birds in the Field' is.....

'GET YOUR COAT, I'VE GOT A GUN'!!!! ;D ;D ;D

Never fail's REM.....

Try it at your next 'Cocktail Party'!!!!   

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive gotten so good I had to start leaving the gun at home and using a sling shot.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - please shoot me -or - shoot with me - LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> How do you like to shoot birds in the field ?


I always attempt to wait till the bird has had it's fun before I fire off my load........................ But if it takes more than a few minutes.........I'm screwed!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just spat my cornflakes over my laptop Ozkar!!!

Very funny, you sure your not a 'British Expat'???


Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I asked you the same question about being an Aussie Expat a while back. Maybe because us convicts come from your stock, we share a similar humour gene????


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Your correct, you did ask the very same question a while ago.....

I was just waiting for the opportunity to to fire it back over to you!!   

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

REM,
Ozkar, got me thinking earlier today. I was eating my breakfast at the beginning of my day (UK) while he(ozkar) was having a 'drink' at the end of his (Aus).
As both non hunters who would love to learn the basics I suppose.......
What a great opportunity for a 'Road Trip Exchange'!!!!!
Seeing as you are quite central to the both of us how about we take a 'Summer Vacation' for you to show us how it's done your way!!!
That would mean you and Pike hosting us for a week or so and a visit to 'Rabbits Doghouse' would be a must     ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
I'm sure Harrigab would be up for it too........

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Just give me a call - in the fall we can do some real hunting - have guns for everyone- doves start 1st of Sept


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - Oz - RBD - Aim and the other hunters now or soon 2B - check out bgslinc.com and let PIKE know how lucky we are - 30min from the house LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope your not pissy for me hijacking somewhat REM, but I am all juiced up...both on Some nice tucky burbs which you seem so fond of and the thought of bow hunting goats, Fallow and Samba with my dogs. Problem is, we can only legally run two dogs in a hunt, regardless of hunter numbers, so one will be left behind. I guess I'll just work out which one is better at what and use each's sharper skill accordingly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it possible to take all three dogs, if you only have two dogs hunting at any given time? Then switch the dogs out when one gets tired.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

TexasRed, the way we hunt and the country we hunt in will not really allow this. One would have to be kept in the vehicle while out with the other two. I don't have a Ute with a lockable cage, just a family sedan and I wouldn't be comfortable leaving one dog in the car for long periods of time in the bush. I dare say someone would steal the dog while we are out. 

Plus, to stalk the deer, we may be gone for 5, 6 or 7 hours finding and tracking them and not be close to the camp/vehicle. So it will be take two out and leave one at home. Once I work out which ones are the best at it, then it will most likely be them that come mostly. Hard I know as I would prefer to have all three with me, but the greenies have created a lot of pressure to ban hunting of any type here in Oz, so having two is the best I can do within the law. Rather harsh fines if found using more than two. Such as, permanent confiscation of my vehicle and any hunting equipment, so the consequences are not worth the benefit.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

REM,
Just been looking at the bgslinc.com you posted about a couple of days ago.
Whowwah you and Pike are two 'Lucky Lads' to have such a great facility right on your doorstep!!
What a professional looking set up you have there, seems like all you could ever want to do with the sport all under one roof, so to speak!
The BGSL, must be doing something right to have such a healthy membership (2500). ???
To top it all, what a beautiful part of your country it looks like its set in.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank You Hob - it's 1200 acres on a peninsula on the Kentucky River sitting on top of the palisades - beautiful is a understatement


----------

